# My First Cuts



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

After a lot of frustration and forum questions I was able today to do my 1st actual cut on MDF. Prior to that, I could not get the bit to go below 1/8" from the top of my MDF. Finally I learned my mistakes and I'm all set now.

Here are my 1st samples, nothing spectacular but at least I know that the machine works. The NFMDF was drawn by me in Acad and was cut on a dirty scrap MDF piece. The GEAR1a was downloaded from the web. Still there are some minor adjustments to be made in one axes as there are some cuts which are not perfect. But that's a piece of cake now.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gotta be a proud moment! Congrats!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll bet that your tail is still wagging Nicholas, and so it should be, what a relief when all the hard work pays off.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes it’s a real thrill to see that machine going and imagine what you can do with it.

You are right Harry, tail is still waggling lol


----------

